
Mid-level developer that can't find another job - Futurebot
https://www.reddit.com/r/cscareerquestions/comments/6yhpha/midlevel_developer_that_cant_find_another_job/
======
digitaltrees
Start a company. It's more fun anyway.

~~~
neverminder
A lot of people (yes, even developers) live hand to mouth, so starting a
company doesn't look that great when you can't make next month's rent. Often
HN feels like it lives in a Silicon Valley echo chamber.

~~~
digitaltrees
I live in North Carolina not SV. My father emigrated from Brazil when he was
17 and worked his way through college and business school. I grew up on food
stamps. I started a company. Many of my dad's friends from Brazil and Mexico
started businesses because they weren't able to get jobs. My point is simply
that if society doesn't give you access to opportunity then some times you
have no option but to do it your self. It's not easy. It's not fair. But there
are a lot of other ways to start a business other than raising venture
capital. Stay lean. Focus on profitability. On a side note. My brother was the
first employee at a first round backed company (as a developer). He lived in
the converted living room of our apartment for $400 mo. And lived in New York
for a year for only $8000. He saved the rest of his $110,000 salary to provide
the seed capital for any future ideas. Was it nice? No. It sucked. But he was
focused on a goal. You can do it. Don't give up. It is actually really fun
(even when money is tight).

